# For Florida Snake owners



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060412/ap_on_sc/big_snakes



> TALLAHASSEE, Fla. - Florida's newest problem is roughly the circumference of a telephone pole. It has no toes. It snacks on rabbits. It's the Burmese python. And in South Florida, the problem is growing in number and in feet.
> 
> "Last year, we caught 95 pythons," said Skip Snow, a biologist with Florida Everglades National Park. That's not counting the 13-footer that exploded after trying to eat an alligator, or two others that got loose and ate a Siamese cat and a turkey.
> 
> ...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you have never read anything else on this, Is this the first you have heard of this,
burmese pythons that are realeased, are done so by imature, moronic, idoits, those pythons do so much to harm nature, they should be ethier properly cared for or left back in the native land.

and by the way this stuff has been out for a while


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah my gramps has a winter home on the ocean in the keys andthe guys at the lfs are always talking about the burmese they catch in the everglades... it happens everywhere in every state its just a much bigger problem in florida because the climate is just right for them


----------



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

yes I have heard of it the point of this post in this section is the fact that people who actually own these snakes as pets may find themselves soon having to get liscenses etc to keep them legally


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> yes I have heard of it the point of this post in this section is the fact that people who actually own these snakes as pets may find themselves soon having to get liscenses etc to keep them legally


that's a good idea we don't want any more bumese pythons invading the native specices of flora and fauna


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome plecsarebetta!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

plecsarebetta said:


> yes I have heard of it the point of this post in this section is the fact that people who actually own these snakes as pets may find themselves soon having to get liscenses etc to keep them legally


that is a nice thought and probably will happen but they will still find a way to get them... it wouldnt be that hard- kinda like all the states where piranhas are illegal??? i mean come on there are probably more in the illegal states than there are in the legal!!?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

dude ominius



> Welcome plecsarebetta!


the guys been here longer than you have












































that's going in my sig


----------



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

LMAO love the signature Boba Fett


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

plecsarebetta said:


> LMAO love the signature Boba Fett


yeah thats the funniest thing ive ever read... ha ha ha


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

boba fett said:


> dude ominius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I have more posts than him so therefore One would assume that he just got here... Never the less....


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Omnius-realize this, you can't judge the amount of time a person has been on this site by posts, i have over 2000 posts, a guy who joined the sameday i did has like 200 :laugh:


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I found that out and now you have it in your sig LOL


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

plecsarebetta said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060412/ap_on_sc/big_snakes
> 
> The inch-long hatchlings start off cute. Then they hit puberty.


I found this funny, Since when were Burm hatchlings an inch long, lol. But it is a big problem, not just for florida becuase sooo many idiots buy large snakes without ANY knowledge about them. I had one lady come in asking for jumbo rabbits, even though her snake should only have been eating small rabbits or even jumbo rats, for her retic. My manager told her how it can put undo stress to feed very large prey items to snakes but she responded with, "Oh no, he takes them down fine." Then she went to explain how she had a burmese python a while back but it got too large and she couldn't take care of it. WTF? So she decided to buy a Retic? Idiots.


----------

